# 6 month Female Belgian Mal



## Tanya Whelan-Velasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Great dog excellent ball drive, basic ob, started in pp, crate trained socialized with small kids and other dogs, great guard dog already.. located in nor. Cali


----------

